# Can you wipe the inside of goggle lenses?



## paul_bro (Dec 18, 2012)

i have some smudges on the inside of the used goggles i just bought and im wondering how i can clean it up?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

the only thing you can ever touch the inside lens of a goggle with is something like catcrap but if you have to do it your lenses are already fucked. 

you can try swishing some very diluted dishsoap and water in there but let it air dry, don't wipe it. never ever ever touch the inside lens of your goggles. ever.


----------



## brucew. (Dec 4, 2012)

Absolutely not! My friend rubbed mine and now I'll be buying a new lens tomorrow because its fucked.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

It is ok to carefully blot the inside of the googles with the microfiber cloth, but do not wipe.

Also, after doing the 'swishing' around with water (if using soapy water, then rinse with plain water) you can use a hand-dryer or hair-dryer to dry the goggles (again , carefully!).


----------



## nzshred (Jun 3, 2009)

Go ahead - just use the goggle wipe on it when it's dry and be gentle. The only time you can't wipe/touch the inside is when it's wet. If it's dry it's fine - and needs to be done otherwise as you know, you'll have smudges and spots from where water dried.

Shit, the way some of you are talking I could be mistaken that I'm going to loose my fucking finger by putting it near the inside of my goggles.


----------



## paul_bro (Dec 18, 2012)

so swishing water and soap inside will not do anything to the lens? and when i dry it with a hair dryer should i make the air cold or hot? 

and no i didnt touch the inside of the lens yet and the guy i bought from said he didnt either.


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> never ever ever touch the inside lens of your goggles. ever.


This.:thumbsup:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

nzshred said:


> The only time you can't wipe/touch the inside is when it's wet. If it's dry it's fine -


not true homie.


----------



## paul_bro (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank you to whoever said to swish around soapy water inside my goggles.
The soapy water got in between the inside and outside of my lens and i think
im now FUCKED!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

if it got in there it can get out. just give it time to dry - at least overnight, if there is still moisture inside hit it with a hairdryer or put it sitting a foot or two above a heater and let it dry out. 

use common sense and don't do anything to melt the lens. if its really cracked and that's how it got in they're just fucked go buy new ones. if there is a big opening in the seam between the two lenses they're fucked go buy new ones. whenever you do end up with new lenses never ever ever ever touch the inside of your lenses. wicking droplets up with the corner of a napkin is as close as you can get.


----------



## paul_bro (Dec 18, 2012)

I have the Dragon APX goggles so the area between the lenses is pretty big on those. how do u suggest i air them out? put them by a window?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I wear my goggles every day and carry Kleenex in my pocket. Brand new or old I wipe them, inside and out.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

like anything else, owning Anti fog lenses is a learning curve. You will figure out how to handle them in time. FWIW, the dude that sold you this pair sold then because of the smudges inthe lens. He knew the drill.

I had a drop of water get in a pair of old Oakleys and they were ruined.

My current Oakelys, I carry the bag they came in with me and if I need to wipe the inside or out I use it. So far so good.

I had a guy throw a pair of EG2.5's at me last weekend at Keystone and told me to keep them because he had damaged the coating inside. I recoated them with an anti fog spray. They look better, but I havent had them out to try them yet. 

I used to coat my MX goggle lenses all the time without issue though.


----------



## paul_bro (Dec 18, 2012)

so basically the guy that told me to swish soapy water inside my goggles was wrong?

ya im just worried to ruin some $200 goggles.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

no, i'm not wrong - quit being a pussy and let them dry out. 

they aren't $200 goggles because they were already fucked when you got them. good thing is a new lens is only 50 bucks. maybe you'll get lucky like Argo and get a magic lens.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

paul_bro said:


> so basically the guy that told me to swish soapy water inside my goggles was wrong?
> 
> ya im just worried to ruin some $200 goggles.


No, he was correct. Just rinse the goggles (or better, just the lens) until there is no soapy residue. Then dry - best slowly just in the sun/in a very dry room, but hand dryer or hair dryer on low can be used to do it more quickly.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

As you have found out, the anti fog coating inside the lens is soft. Swishing the water over it in concept was to blend the flaws out of the soft coating.

You happened to get water between the lenses. No big deal, set them over a heat register in your home or use a hair dreyer at a distance. They will dry. If you are lucky, there will be no hard water spots between the lenses.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

No magic, just eg2. I put out too much heat and moisture for anti fog shit.... im seriously thinking of going to smith iox with fan though.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Argo said:


> im seriously thinking of going to smith iox with fan though.


those things are the truth for hiking.


----------



## glm (Aug 12, 2011)

Watch out! don't be an idiot like me and melt the glue in between the lenses while drying them out. Luckily they were a cheap pair to learn that lesson with...


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> the only thing you can ever touch the inside lens of a goggle with is something like catcrap but if you have to do it your lenses are already fucked.


Kind of...but not completely fucked. You just have to re-apply the catcrap every so often.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i try to never touch the inside of my goggles, if i fall and get snow in my goggles then i just shake as much as i can out and let them air dry. usually doesn't take longer then 5-10 mins for it to dry out.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> i try to never touch the inside of my goggles, if i fall and get snow in my goggles then i just shake as much as i can out and let them air dry. usually doesn't take longer then 5-10 mins for it to dry out.


yea, i'll just knock out as much snow as i can and them put em back on my face and my body heat will dry them out quick.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

actually after destroying my goggles by wiping them i was able to fix them with scuba mask defogger worked like a charm.


----------



## paul_bro (Dec 18, 2012)

ok so i got the water and fog out but had to sacrifice seperating the glue a tad bit sorry shredlife u werent wrong but it wasnt necessary for me to do that and made it a bit worse.


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

nzshred said:


> Shit, the way some of you are talking I could be mistaken that I'm going to loose my fucking finger by putting it near the inside of my goggles.


LOL. I had the same reaction.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Wangta said:


> LOL. I had the same reaction.


whenever i wiped the inside of my goggles previously, the lenses were never quite the same. so now i just never touch the inside.


----------



## rider89 (Jan 27, 2012)

nzshred said:


> Go ahead - just use the goggle wipe on it when it's dry and be gentle. The only time you can't wipe/touch the inside is when it's wet. If it's dry it's fine - and needs to be done otherwise as you know, you'll have smudges and spots from where water dried.
> 
> Shit, the way some of you are talking I could be mistaken that I'm going to loose my fucking finger by putting it near the inside of my goggles.



Exactly. Just make sure you don't do it when they are wet...wiping them gently when its dry with a microfibre will be fine.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> One thing I do, is I always save any desiccant packet I get in any gear and I always keep one in the goggle bag. This helps aid in reducing moisture in storage.


that sounds like a good idea. i always hate when i forget to take my goggles out of the bag when i get home after a spring or pow day and the next day the lenses have moisture in between the lens.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

I have made this mistake before wiping the inside lense, so i ride around with cloud vision now:laugh:


----------



## zoom111 (Dec 14, 2010)

racer357 said:


> . . . If you are lucky, there will be no hard water spots between the lenses.



You can always try to do the final rinse with some RODI water and have no water stains.:thumbsup: Essentially, RO water has no impurities (minerals) to be left behind when it dries. Also good for rinsing the car and letting air dry (saves time not using a shamois).


----------



## Kevin.Brock (Jan 5, 2013)

Well, if you aren't suppose to touch the inside of the lenses with anything than I failed. I've gotten snow and water on the inside while riding and it fogged up alot that day so I wiped the inside with the soft bag the goggles came with. Is that okay or still no? And if you get snow or water in, how do you fix that if you aren't suppose to wipe?

I have a pair of APXs.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Kevin.Brock said:


> Well, if you aren't suppose to touch the inside of the lenses with anything than I failed. I've gotten snow and water on the inside while riding and it fogged up alot that day so I wiped the inside with the soft bag the goggles came with. Is that okay or still no? And if you get snow or water in, how do you fix that if you aren't suppose to wipe?
> 
> I have a pair of APXs.


You probably wiped away much of the anti-fog coating, which leads to easier fogging from there on. If you get snow inside your goggles then just shake it out as best as possible and let it dry on its own. You can blot _if you must_, but I avoid even doing that.

Since you've already wiped your goggles, do you notice them fogging up a lot now? If so then you can put some Cat Crap on the inside or buy a replacement lens.


----------



## Kevin.Brock (Jan 5, 2013)

Toecutter said:


> You probably wiped away much of the anti-fog coating, which leads to easier fogging from there on. If you get snow inside your goggles then just shake it out as best as possible and let it dry on its own. You can blot _if you must_, but I avoid even doing that.
> 
> Since you've already wiped your goggles, do you notice them fogging up a lot now? If so then you can put some Cat Crap on the inside or buy a replacement lens.


Yup, noticed them fogging alot more. Ill try cat crap. Got 2 of those for my parents as stocking stuffers this year but didnt think id need them. Thanks


----------

